# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کنکور99با مدرک نظام قدیم

## Farhad19

ﺳﻼﻡ
ﺑﭽﻪ ﻫﺎ ﺳﻮﺍﻝ ﺩﺍﺷﺘﻢ ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭ
99 ﻧﻈﺎﻡ ﺟﺪﯾﺪ ﻫﺴﺖ ﻣﯿﺸﻪ ﺑﺎ
ﻣﺪﺭﮎ ﻧﻈﺎﻡ ﻗﺪﯾﻢ ﺷﺮﮐﺖ ﮐﺮﺩ
ﻣﯿﺸﻪ ﺟﻮﺍﺏ ﺑﺪﯾﺪ
چون امسال شاید برم سربازی می خواستم کمک کنید
‏

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

اونوقت اوضاع خیلی بی ریخت میشه که :/ بهتر نیست این کنکور رو تموم کنی بره بعد بری سربازی؟ (البته اگه میتونی و دست خودته که سربازی نری گفتم)

----------


## Farhad19

> اونوقت اوضاع خیلی بی ریخت میشه که :/ بهتر نیست این کنکور رو تموم کنی بره بعد بری سربازی؟ (البته اگه میتونی و دست خودته که سربازی نری گفتم)


سلام داداش تو اگر جای من بودی چه کار می کردی ‏‎
‎

----------


## Farhad19

> اونوقت اوضاع خیلی بی ریخت میشه که :/ بهتر نیست این کنکور رو تموم کنی بره بعد بری سربازی؟ (البته اگه میتونی و دست خودته که سربازی نری گفتم)


سلام داداش تو اگر جای من بودی چه کار می کردی ‏

----------


## king of konkur

تا کی معافیت داری داداش؟ ببین دفترچه رو قبل اتمام معافیت پست کن و بخون هی تا زمان اعزام. بعد قبل اعزام برو تعویق بنداز ی بارو همه میتونن. بعد ی اشنا تو نظام وظیفه پیدا کن ی بار دیگه هم به تعویق بنداز. ببین میرسه به کنکورت؟ اگه نه بازم تعویق بنداز تا برسی. نشد نداره. من میخواستم این کارو کنم ولی امسال کلن سنجش ر/ید به هممون سال دیگه ک دو تا نظامه معلوم نیست میخواد چه غلطی کنه

----------


## pourya78

> سلام داداش تو اگر جای من بودی چه کار می کردی ‏


برو پیام نور ثبت نام کن

----------


## Farhad19

UP

----------


## Churchill

یه چند تا سوال
انتخاب رشته میخوام بکنم برای کنکور سوم و میخوام پیام نور برم سوال م اینه که انتخاب رشتش با سراسری یا با آزاد یا کلا جدا داره؟
چه رشته ای وجود داره که ارزون و بدون کلاس عملی و اینا باشه و به پر و پام نپیچن؟
هزینه ش چقدر میشه در کل واسه دو ترم؟
بین این رشته ها که تو پیام نور شهرمون وجود داره کدوم رو انتخاب کنم؟
به نظرتون قبول میشم با توجه به معدل 12 که دارم؟

----------


## Delgir

> یه چند تا سوال
> انتخاب رشته میخوام بکنم برای کنکور سوم و میخوام پیام نور برم سوال م اینه که انتخاب رشتش با سراسری یا با آزاد یا کلا جدا داره؟
> چه رشته ای وجود داره که ارزون و بدون کلاس عملی و اینا باشه و به پر و پام نپیچن؟
> هزینه ش چقدر میشه در کل واسه دو ترم؟
> بین این رشته ها که تو پیام نور شهرمون وجود داره کدوم رو انتخاب کنم؟
> به نظرتون قبول میشم با توجه به معدل 12 که دارم؟


با سراسری یکیه یعنی کد رشته هاشو باید در همون سراسری بزنی ولی فکر کنم بایدکارت براش بخری تو دفترچه نحوشو نوشته
رشته هاش به نظرم فرقی ندارن مدیریت باشه بهتره
زیاد نمیشه فک کنم خیلی باشه چارصد پونصد تومن
همونجور که گفتم فرقی ندارن مثلا حسابداری شاید خوب باشه

----------


## Farhad19

Up

----------


## Churchill

خیلی ممنون بابت پاسخ
کارتشو گرفتم 
حالا به نظرتون قبول میشم با معدل 12؟

----------


## froozanian

حالا کو تا 99. فقط به فکر 98 باش و تمام

----------


## Churchill

up

----------

